# I am new to e bikes and i need some help thanks



## Younfox18 (28 Aug 2016)

Hey guys i just want your opinion on Falcon Electric bikes has anyone bought one or ridden one. I saw these models and they look cool but idk if its worth it just because i dont know much about e bikes. i googled and found from the website that they have free shipping on all orders worldwide i haven't seen e bike seller do this. Any thoughts comments or discussions would be great thanks. I also dont know much about specs like whats average and whats good.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Aug 2016)

If you go to a site called Pedelecs uk you will get the answer you need. Someone on here might know but someone on Pedelecs will know as they only deal with electric bikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2016)

I'm not an expert, but the above posters advise is good. If you are based in the UK I'd say they are illegal as the motors are too powerful and the top speeds far exceed what is legally allowed in the UK.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm not an expert, but the above posters advise is good. If you are based in the UK I'd say they are illegal as the motors are too powerful and the top speeds far exceed what is legally allowed in the UK.


Indeed , i had a poke around and the least powerful has a top speed of 23 mph , so your talking of an electric moped with all the VED , insurance and whatever driving license you require to be road legal


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Indeed , i had a poke around and the least powerful has a top speed of 23 mph , so your talking of an electric moped with all the VED , insurance and whatever driving license you require to be road legal




Exactly.They are more motor bike.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Aug 2016)

In the UK we are limited to 250 watt motor which equals to 15.5 mph max


----------

